# A very extensive list of all-time box office records



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For movie fans that enjoy checking out all-time box office records,Box Office Mojo has compiled a *very* extensive list of records.
It covers a wide range of categories.
I consider this listing so extensive,all I'm going to do is post a link to the page and let folks check it out. 

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice list.... my only problem is all I can think about is how sad it is that Ghost Rider has made it on any all time list.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Some good movies in there, some completely horrible ones too


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Some good movies in there, some completely horrible ones too


:lol:
We could call it the good,the bad and the ugly,eh?
:sure:  :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

That list pretty much lines up with what I had thought.

Nice report and data...thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Very interesting list, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I wish they reported "seats/tickets sold" in addition to $$$.


----------

